# detail parts



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Wheres a good place to buy detail parts for scratch builds? I want to try my hand at building a house or two. I'm looking mainly for doors, windows, siding, shingles, and really, any other house related parts. I've looked on modeltrainstuff, fiferhobby and hobbylinc, but they don't really seem to have that big of a selection. Where do you buy your detail parts from?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I Googled N scale building parts and
among others found this suppler.

http://www.enginehouseservices.com/categories/N-Scale/SCRATCHBUILDING-MATERIALS/TICHY-TRAIN-GROUP/

Don


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Detail Parts*

Back when I was looking for something like n-scale "porta-potties" to build a rest area, I came across a company called "Grandt Line." modeltrainstuff.com carries some of their products. Google their name and see if they have what you are looking for,


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice, they do have some pretty good stuff. I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

well i ordered a few things from tichy train group and it already arrived within 2 days! So, I'll definitely be ordering from them again.
edit - also the shipping was only $3 as opposed to the $10+- everyone else wanted.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Grandt Line*



bwoogie said:


> Wheres a good place to buy detail parts for scratch builds? I want to try my hand at building a house or two. I'm looking mainly for doors, windows, siding, shingles, and really, any other house related parts. I've looked on modeltrainstuff, fiferhobby and hobbylinc, but they don't really seem to have that big of a selection. Where do you buy your detail parts from?


bwoogie; I agree with GN fan on Grant line windows and doors. They are some of the few commercial parts I used on the Lighthouse keeper's cottage and the Black River station models you liked. I think the light bulb in the semaphore is the only other non-scratch item. Grandt line window and door castings are great! They have a wide choice of sizes and styles. The also have other detail parts in their line, shutters, steps, etc. The castings have very little plastic "flash" to trim off, and they are even inexpensive, for their quality. I highly recommend them.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

